# Class B or Class C Motorhome?



## Marylynn Reishus (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello!

I want to know that which motorhome is best for 24 hour services. I want to visit all places in US with my RV. I want to buy a new RV and couldn't know that which one is best.
Actually, I work as a marketing manager at  an online marketing company. That's why I have opportunity to visit any place and I can work at any place. I want to visit all the cities of California.

I am new here and I hope I'll get experienced views from people.
Any Help will be appreciated.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 31, 2016)

Hard to say for someone else Marylynn.  Class A with a toad works best for us.  Didn't want to have to unhook ever time we want to sight-see.  We park then use the toad.  Will you be living in it?


----------



## Ar-Vee33 (Jun 22, 2017)

I wonder what you chose between your options. any updates?


----------



## JohnMcKeen (Jul 21, 2017)

Nice to meet you! I hope that you have received an answer to your question. It seemed to me that you needed more convenient shoes. I often buy shoes in Knee High Boots for Narrow Calves never failed with quality. I think you'll like it.


----------



## MaryKorn (Oct 21, 2017)

Great idea. I would also like to buy a motorcycle


----------

